# HELP main board 3880 problem F1C0



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi i,m from Brazil, but in here don´t have any assistence to printers modified .
Some months ago i change the printhead of my DTG 3880, after 2 months, i was printing when the printer stop during the work and don´t back work more.

i find a guy, that work with eletronic to fix my printer, so he found the problem, was the main board. He change the broke part, and now the printer turn on, but show on display, the message erro F1C0.

Someone know how solve the problem, because in here, the epson don´t give authorization to fix


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

All the codes that starts with F means you have to replace the mainboard.


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Smalzstein said:


> All the codes that starts with F means you have to replace the mainboard.


just purchase the new mainboard. i´m wait the part arrive.

Is just change or have make something more? 

Thanks


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

It's a DIY or a brand machine ?


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Smalzstein said:


> It's a DIY or a brand machine ?


Don´t have brand.
I purchase a printer epson 3880 and was send to adaptation


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Than probably you will have to just switche boards without the Eprom change.


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

God hear you friend 
thanks


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

PM me with your email.


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Smalzstein said:


> PM me with your email.


[email protected]


----------

